# Research project of the University of Salzburg on retirement migration to Hua Hin



## Uni Salzburg_KatharinaS.

Dear Expats,

for a research project of the Department of Sociology at Paris Lodron University Salzburg, I am looking for people who *moved from Europe or America to Hua Hin to spend their retirement there*.

If this applies to you and you are interested in sharing your experiences in Hua Hin with our researchers in the course of an interview, I would be happy to receive a personal message or an email to *[email protected]*.

The research group will be in Hua Hin from *November 25th – 30th*, if you are interested please feel free to send me already one or more dates that would be convenient for you in terms of time of the interview.

I look forward to hearing from you, best regards from Salzburg!
Katharina Stiebler

Paris Lodron Universität Salzburg


----------

